# Logitech G35 Game/Film-Bug



## casualfreeze (30. November 2009)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Logitech G35 gekauft, und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit. Leider ist es so, dass ich bei Spielen wie Left 4 Dead oder World of Warcraft nach jeder Ladesequenz den Schalten für den Surroundsound "Resetten" muss, bzw. einmal hoch und wieder runter. Ansonsten sind viele Sounds sehr Leise, manche sehr laut, als wenn man 2.1 Mit einem 7.1 Headset nutzen würde, und diese im Hintergrund leise hörbar sind. 
Da dies ziemlich Nervig ist, bitte ich um dringende Hilfe

mfg

apropos mein System
Vista 64 bit, asus p6t mainboard. Ich denke das ist das wichtiste was man wissen müsste.


----------

